

Disney charging ISPs for faster access - gasull
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/06/cable-group-turns-net-neutrality-around-over-isp-access-fees.ars

======
devicenull
So, broadband companies want to be able to charge their customers for tiered
access, but they want laws preventing websites from doing the same thing to
them? How does that many any sense at all?

------
MaysonL
I wonder if this is the coming business model for newspapers?

